# Internet: Kabel Deutschland droht auch Altkunden ab sofort mit Drosselung



## MichaelBonke (29. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Internet: Kabel Deutschland droht auch Altkunden ab sofort mit Drosselung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Internet: Kabel Deutschland droht auch Altkunden ab sofort mit Drosselung


----------



## kaiser1981 (29. Oktober 2014)

Sollten die das wirklich durchziehen, sehe ich ne Kündigungswelle auf die zukommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte ein Gesetz in Deutschland/in der EU machen, welches jegliche Drosselungen verbietet. Dann ist Ruhe damit.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

kaiser1981 schrieb:


> Sollten die das wirklich durchziehen, sehe ich ne Kündigungswelle auf die zukommen.



Solange es sich nur die Tauschbörsen betrifft ist alles ok.
Schön wäre es noch zu wissen welche Tauschbörsen denn genau darunter fallen würden 

Dass "anständige" 10 GB am Tag nicht unter solch einer Drosselung fallen dürfen ist eigentlich verständlich.
Zu Full HD Zeiten und riesigen Updates sind 10 GB am Tag keine große Leistung mehr.

Ich bin nachwievor extrem zufrieden mit KabelD und und sehe keinen Grund über eine Kündigung nachzudenken wenn es eh nur Tauschbörsen betrifft.


----------



## KUHN86 (29. Oktober 2014)

Final Fantasy 13 für PC ist 59 GB groß. Habe es mir neulich bei steam gekauft. mit eine 50000 leitung hat es 4 Stunden gedauer es runter zuladen. Bei Kabel Deutschland würde das ja dann mindestenst 6 Tage dauen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Oktober 2014)

Nutzt man Tauschbörsen nicht ohnehin über VPN?


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

KUHN86 schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 für PC ist 59 GB groß. Habe es mir neulich bei steam gekauft. mit eine 50000 leitung hat es 4 Stunden gedauer es runter zuladen. Bei Kabel Deutschland würde das ja dann mindestenst 6 Tage dauen.



Scheinst Artikel nicht genau gelesen zu haben oder?


----------



## Eliteknight (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solange es sich nur die Tauschbörsen betrifft ist alles ok.
> Schön wäre es noch zu wissen welche Tauschbörsen denn genau darunter fallen würden
> 
> Dass "anständige" 10 GB am Tag nicht unter solch einer Drosselung fallen dürfen ist eigentlich verständlich.
> ...



Also die Halo MCE hat einen Day One patch von 20 GB soviel dazu!

Was aber noch wichtiger ist, KD überwacht defakto alle Anschlüsse nach ihren Internetverbindungen, anders ist diese Drosselung nur für fliesharing gar nicht möglich.
Da werde ich wohl bald mal wechseln!


----------



## Kerusame (29. Oktober 2014)

gelobtes österreich, freudig bin ich ohne drossel...


----------



## Orzhov (29. Oktober 2014)

> Kabel Deutschland



Wenn mich mein Dienstleister bedroht weiß ich doch was ich mache.


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Scheinst Artikel nicht genau gelesen zu haben oder?



Kabel Deutschland 

Swtor via Client geladen und wurde gedrosselt 
Guild Wars 2 via client geladen und wurde gedrosselt
Steam dasselbe


----------



## USA911 (29. Oktober 2014)

Darf ein Unternehmen überhaupt Einseitig die Vertragsklauseln ohne triftigen Grund ändern? Schließlich wurde die im Vertrag stehenden Klauseln von beiden Seiten durch die Unterschrift akzeptiert.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Darf ein Unternehmen überhaupt Einseitig die Vertragsklauseln ohne triftigen Grund ändern? Schließlich wurde die im Vertrag stehenden Klauseln von beiden Seiten durch die Unterschrift akzeptiert.



nein. 
das ist eine änderungskündigung.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland
> 
> Swtor via Client geladen und wurde gedrosselt
> Guild Wars 2 via client geladen und wurde gedrosselt
> Steam dasselbe


Mit anderen Worten sobald du ein Up- oder Download-Volumen 10GB an einem Tag erreichst bist du ein Tauschbörsen-Nutzer für Kabel Deutschland. Haste mal in deinen Vertrag gesehen, wie die Klausel bezüglich der Drosselung formuliert wurde?


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland
> 
> Swtor via Client geladen und wurde gedrosselt
> Guild Wars 2 via client geladen und wurde gedrosselt
> Steam dasselbe



Sorry aber diesen Humbug glaube ich erst dann wenn es handfeste Beweise dafür gibt bzw. wenn ich sowas selber erlebe.
Dass KabelD einen Nutzer für einen Tag drosseln kann ist eigentlich nix neues. Neu ist ist nur dass sie jetzt ab 10 GB etwas machen können wenn sie es für nötig halten.
i.d.R. werden sie aber erst ab 60 gb aktiv wenns sein muss.

Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme und vor allem bei meinem neuem PC habe ich einen großteil meiner Steam Liste an 1 - 2 Tagen runtergeladen und das waren locker 200 gb am Tag.

Edit.... diese ewige Panikmache unglaublich
https://www.kunden-kabeldeutschland.de/questions/zahlt-steam-zu-filesharing?page=2



> Claudia KDCommunity       (Editiert)
> Freitag, 12.07.2013 um 18:03 Uhr
> 
> 
> ...





> Claudia KDCommunity       Freitag, 19.07.2013 um 11:11 Uhr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dass "anständige" 10 GB am Tag nicht unter solch einer Drosselung fallen dürfen ist eigentlich verständlich.
> Zu Full HD Zeiten und riesigen Updates sind 10 GB am Tag keine große Leistung mehr.


Eben. Und wer entscheidet, was "anständig" ist und was nicht? Vielleicht bin ich ein von Tauschbörsen überzeugter Musiker, der dort sämtliche seiner Auftritte als Mitschnitt in BR Qualität hochlädt. Oder vielleicht erstelle ich eine umfangreiche Modifikation für ein Spiel oder brauche beruflich stets die neuesten OS Versionen als ISO ...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eben. Und wer entscheidet, was "anständig" ist und was nicht? Vielleicht bin ich ein von Tauschbörsen überzeugter Musiker, der dort sämtliche seiner Auftritte als Mitschnitt in BR Qualität hochlädt. Oder vielleicht erstelle ich eine umfangreiche Modifikation für ein Spiel oder brauche beruflich stets die neuesten OS Versionen als ISO ...



KabelD entscheidet was anständig ist oder nicht für ihre Kunden bzw. für die Stabilität ihrer Netze.
Nach so langer Internetzeit ist wohl sehr vielen bekannt was hauptsächlich auf solchen Tauschbörsen getrieben wird.

Dass sich dort auch ehrliche User befinden steht außer Frage... Aber da müssen, wie so oft im Leben, die guten dafür bluten dass es so viele schwarze Schafe gibt.

Zum Thema Musiker, beruflich etc... Tausend Wege führen nach Rom 
Und wenn ich ehrlich sein darf dann bin ich als ein KabelD User nicht von solch einer Drosselung abgeneigt wenn das Netz dadurch stabiler wird.

Das letzte was ich brauche ist ein instabiles Netz in meiner Region weil sich ein paar Leute hunderte von GBytes am saugen sind und deswegen *ich* darunter leiden müsste.
Sorry für die ehrlichen User aber die werden schon einen anderen legalen Weg finden


----------



## ten10 (29. Oktober 2014)

Filesharing-Plattformen interessieren mich jetzt nicht, aber der Datentransfer ist einfach enorm gewachsen. Man braucht doch nur einmal an einem Tag durch Youtube zu stöbern und HD-Filme streamen - da kommt schon etwas zusammen.
Mir kommt es so vor, daß es bei Kabel Deutschland Probleme mit der Bereitstellung von vom Kunden abbonierter Bandbreitenleistung gibt - z.B. wenn Abends mehr Leute im I-Net unterwegs sind und sich die Leistung teilen müssen - die Leistung rutscht dann in den Keller - selbst schon erlebt. 

Allerdings - wird z.B. die STEAM-Plattform auch als Filesharing eingestuft ?
Dann wäre es ein Witz. Die meisten Game Gross-Titel, die man dort digital kauft und somit auch NUR downloaden kann, liegen IMMER über, oft sogar WEIT über 10 GB. Kauft man z.B. das im November neu erscheinende Spiel "Assassins Creed - Unity", dann darf man hier gleich mal 50 GB downloaden - und das einem Tag für NUR EIN Spiel !!

Wie soll so etwas in Zukunft funktionieren, wenn wieder die Nummer mit der Drosselung angestossen bzw. auch durchgeführt wird ?

Die Telekom hatte dies ja auch schon einmal starten wollen und ist dann wieder zurückgerudert. Aber wenn Einer anfängt, dann bringt dies evtl. das Thema wieder für andere Provider in den Focus.
Und - dann braucht auch kein Mensch eine 100er oder 200er Kabel- oder Glasfaserleitung. Für was soll das dann gut sein (hier jetzt z.B. die 100MBit von Kabel Deutschland) ?  Man fängt mit Filesharing an und wird vielleicht mit der Zeit weitere Dinge dazunehmen ...


----------



## Turalyon (29. Oktober 2014)

Über wieviele Tage muss man 10GB täglich an Traffic haben, damit das greift? Ne Woche? Nen Monat?


----------



## eSportWarrior (29. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal ist das jetzt "Normal" in Deutschland?

Ich für meinen Teil in Österreich hab auch schon bei meinen Provider nachgefragt ob da solche Drosselungen kommen (UPC) und die meinte langfristig solch einen "Unfug" nicht geplant zu haben.

Auch die Preise sind ja Horror


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

ten10 schrieb:


> Allerdings - wird z.B. die STEAM-Plattform auch als Filesharing eingestuft ?



Lies doch die Beiträge die vor deinem geschrieben wurden dann hast du deine Antwort 



Turalyon schrieb:


> Über wieviele Tage muss man 10GB täglich an Traffic haben, damit das greift? Ne Woche? Nen Monat?


Ab 10 GB Traffic durch Filesharing kann KabelD die Leitung für diesen Tag drosseln.
Wer bestimmte Dienste nutzt und sich unsicher ist sollte bei KabelD nachfragen.

Steam zählt aufjedenfall nicht dazu.



eSportWarrior schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das jetzt "Normal" in Deutschland?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil in Österreich hab auch schon bei meinen Provider nachgefragt ob da solche Drosselungen kommen (UPC) und die meinte langfristig solch einen "Unfug" nicht geplant zu haben.
> 
> Auch die Preise sind ja Horror



Am Anfang plant niemand langfristig sowas zu planen und mit Sicherheit werden die ihre Kunden nicht vorwarnen 
Jeder Provider kann auf so eine Idee kommen. Die Frage ist nur was der jeweilige Provider unter Traffic versteht.

Telekom wollte jeden Traffic berechnen während KabelD hier nur Filesharing beachtet (finde ich sehr fair im Vergleich zur Telekom)
Auch Österreich wird irgendwann irgendein "Internetproblem" haben.
Ungarn muss sich z.b. mit einer Internetgebühr rumschlagen 

Jedes Gebiet hat seine eigenen Probleme


----------



## alu355 (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> KabelD entscheidet was anständig ist oder nicht für ihre Kunden bzw. für die Stabilität ihrer Netze.
> Nach so langer Internetzeit ist wohl sehr vielen bekannt was hauptsächlich auf solchen Tauschbörsen getrieben wird.
> 
> Dass sich dort auch ehrliche User befinden steht außer Frage... Aber da müssen, wie so oft im Leben, die guten dafür bluten dass es so viele schwarze Schafe gibt.
> ...



Soso anständig. 
Dann kann Kabel Deutschland doch auch gleich mal so gucken was sonst noch so alles durch die Leitung fleucht und kreucht.
Download von Killermordspielen über Steam? 
Sofort sperren! 
Der Chef findet das scheiße, sorry, da müssen wir drosseln.
Pornos? 
Waaaaas?
Mir egal wenn das halbe Netz daraus besteht.
Einer unserer Großinvestoren findet nämlich, daß man sich nur für die Fortpflanzung mit "Sex und so" beschmutzen soll, also auch zackzack sperren, wir werden das doch nicht ausdiskutieren!
Eigentlich bei allem was irgendwie illegal oder anrüchig ist, sollte Kabel Deutschland durchgehend harte Kante fahren. 24/7 Durchleuchtung bis auf das letzte jpg. 

Oder sie bleiben einfach dem hohen Gut Netzneutralität treu und versuchen nicht auf dem Altar des schnellen Rubels noch das letzte % Marge irgendwie noch heraus zu quetschen.
Das ist nämlich eine altbekannte Salamitaktik, dann wird halt immer wieder was eingeschränkt beziehungsweise für alte Standards muß man dann plötzlich eine Menge mehr Geld berappen für den neuen "Service".
Die Telekom unterbuddelt schon seit längerem mit ihren Lobbyminenarbeitern die Netzneutralität, indem sie immer wieder Druck auf die Politik machen, Kabel Deutschland würde sich wahrscheinlich halt schon gern in deren Windschatten still und leise mit einreihen.
Und wenn du ein instabiles Netz hast weil "ein paar Leute" mal richtig saugen, dann hat der jeweilige Netzanbieter ganz andere viel schwerwiegendere Probleme.
Es ist ok wenn eine Obergrenze genannt wird bei der eine Drosselung greift, das gab es auch schon früher bei verschiedenen Anbietern im Kleingedruckten.
Aber die alten Trafficmythen und Legenden sind dann doch schon ein starkes Stück, vor allem wenn sie als Argument von den Telekomikern und nun den Kabelfuzzis mantraartig wiederholt werden. 
Tatsach ist: Ein TERABYTE Traffic fängt im Geschäfts/Serverbereich günstig so bei grob 8 Euro an und das beim Endkunden!
Und die Verwaltungs/Personal und Ausbau bzw. Infrastrukturkosten sind ja extra schon in der Flatrate drin, und das mit Gewinn.
Wenn die Leitung gedrosselt wird, bleiben solche Fixkosten (für die ja schon gezahlt wurde) aber gleich.


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Oktober 2014)

ten10 schrieb:


> Filesharing-Plattformen interessieren mich jetzt nicht, aber der Datentransfer ist einfach enorm gewachsen. Man braucht doch nur einmal an einem Tag durch Youtube zu stöbern und HD-Filme streamen - da kommt schon etwas zusammen.
> Mir kommt es so vor, daß es bei Kabel Deutschland Probleme mit der Bereitstellung von vom Kunden abbonierter Bandbreitenleistung gibt - z.B. wenn Abends mehr Leute im I-Net unterwegs sind und sich die Leistung teilen müssen - die Leistung rutscht dann in den Keller - selbst schon erlebt.
> 
> Allerdings - wird z.B. die STEAM-Plattform auch als Filesharing eingestuft ?
> ...




Ich glaube nicht, dass man STEAM als Filesharing Plattform ansieht. Wenn du belegen kannst, dass du kein Filesharing betreibst sondern lediglich auf STEAM deine Spiele installierst sollte Kabel Deutschland da kein Problem machen, ansonsten Provider wechseln. Wenn das dann jeder macht werden  die ganz schnell zurückrudern siehe Telekom vor einigen Jahren. Deutschland hinkt seit Jahren mit dem Netzausbau hinterher, weil die Politik kein Geld dafür locker macht. Aber wir haben ja gewählt...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber diesen Humbug glaube ich erst dann wenn es handfeste Beweise dafür gibt bzw. wenn ich sowas selber erlebe.
> Dass KabelD einen Nutzer für einen Tag drosseln kann ist eigentlich nix neues. Neu ist ist nur dass sie jetzt ab 10 GB etwas machen können wenn sie es für nötig halten.
> i.d.R. werden sie aber erst ab 60 gb aktiv wenns sein muss.
> 
> ...




Du solltest den Thread aber nicht nur an der Stelle zitieren. Das Problem bestand weiterhin und zudem ist der Thread auch über ein Jahr alt. Wie die aktuelle Problematik aussieht... keine Ahnung. Aber das ist schon frech. Gehört Kabel BW eigentlich zu denen?


----------



## rowoss (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja wer es glaubt! Meine Wenigkeit ist Kunde bei KD und ich schnecke auch ohne "Kopien" ziehen vor mich hin. Vor allem Youtube darf ich (egal wann) nur in 144p unterbrechungsfrei genießen. Ingesamt laden alle Wegseiten merklich langsamer!! eine Schande Das!!


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin Extrem zufrieden mit KabelD.
Kunde wurde ich 2010, nachdem ich der Telekom den Blanken gezeigt habe, und kann mich an irgendwelche Drosselungen nicht erinnern.
Und ich bin nicht gerade der, der seine 32er Leitung verstauben lässt. 

Und wenn hier einer sowas meint,

_Swtor via Client geladen und wurde gedrosselt _
_Guild Wars 2 via client geladen und wurde gedrosselt_
_Steam dasselbe

_dann halte ich das für ziemlichen Humbug und pure flamerei.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Soso anständig.
> Dann kann Kabel Deutschland doch auch gleich mal so gucken was sonst noch so alles durch die Leitung fleucht und kreucht.
> Download von Killermordspielen über Steam?
> Sofort sperren!
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht was du genommen hast aber nimm eindeutig nix mehr davon  ernsthaft so einen Absatz werde ich nicht ernst nehmen.

Zum Rest:
Ja ich möchte ungern dass meine Netzstabilität beeinträchtigt wird wenn es Leute in meiner Region gibt die einfach wild am Saugen sind und andere darunter leiden müssten.
Zum Glück hatte ich bisjetzt kaum Schwankungen was meine geschwindigkeit angeht weil ich permanent ~30k reinbekomme, aber das bedeutet nicht dass evtl andere
weniger Glück haben.

Das hat nix mit "andere schwerwiegende Problemen" zu tun, sondern schlichtweg ganz blöde Netzauslastung auf Kosten anderer die bei jedem Provider dieser Welt genau so passieren wie bei KabelD.
Solange die Drosselung sich nur aufs Filesharing bezieht habe ich persönlich keine Probleme damit und befürworte in einigen Punkten sogar diesen Schritt, aus Gründen die ich gerade genannt habe.

Für die ehrlichen User ist das natürlich nicht so toll wenn sie täglich über 10gb am saugen sind.

Vielleicht ist das auch ein notwendiger Schritt um ihre 100k Leitungen stabil zu erhalten?
P/L mäßig ist KabelD nämlich echt eine Granate und 100k für 40€ im Monat ist richtig gut wenn man einen Kabelanschluss hat 
Meine 32k Leitung rennt seit über 3 Jahren zu 99% @ Full speed und ich zahle gerademal 30 €.

Noch nie war ich mit meinem Internet so wunschlos glücklich wie mit KabelD.


----------



## alu355 (29. Oktober 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Gehört Kabel BW eigentlich zu denen?



Nein, KabelBW gehört nicht zu Kabel Deutschland. 
Sie wurden mit unitymedia zwangsfusioniert durch die Liberty Global Group, jetzt heißen sie 
Unitymedia KabelBW. 
Sind offiziell "unabhängig" da das Kartellamt schon damals schwere Herzrhytmusstörungen bekommen hat als sie mitbekommen haben, daß die Liberty Typen das ganze Kabelnetz von der Telekom schlucken wollten.
Jetzt gibts praktisch nur noch die und Kabeldeutschland das auch seit nicht allzulanger Zeit unter der Knute von Vodafone existiert.
Vorher haben sich unitymedia, Kabel Deutschland und KabelBW den Markt regional unter sich aufgeteilt um sich nicht gegeneitig über die Schuhe zu fahren.
Bin auch bei KabelBW.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Du solltest den Thread aber nicht nur an der Stelle zitieren. Das Problem bestand weiterhin und zudem ist der Thread auch über ein Jahr alt. Wie die aktuelle Problematik aussieht... keine Ahnung. Aber das ist schon frech. Gehört Kabel BW eigentlich zu denen?



Ähm nicht ganz denn jetzt ist diese Drosselung ja rechtskräftig bzw. wurde ausgeweitet auf ältere (vor 2009) User.
In dem Link vor genau einem Jahr ist genau der gleiche Sachverhalt wie der von heute, nur dass er noch nicht rechtskräftig war so viel ich weiß.

Nämlich 10 gb vs 60 gb vs Filesharing Drosselung für diesen Tag und dass Steam nicht darunter fällt.

Wenn es ihre Netzleistung verbessert / stabil erhält dann begrüße ich diese Entscheidung in gewissen Punkten durchaus.
Das was Telekom versucht (hat).... das war/ist frech  

KabelD ist da noch relativ human und hat wenigstens noch ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis


----------



## alu355 (29. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wenn hier einer sowas meint,
> _Swtor via Client geladen und wurde gedrosselt _
> _Guild Wars 2 via client geladen und wurde gedrosselt_
> _Steam dasselbe
> ...



Also das mit Steam kann ich nicht beurteilen aber was SWTOR und WoW angeht (keine Ahnung ob es bei WoW noch aktuell ist) ist das nicht automatisch Humbug oder Flamerei.
Fakt ist das beide Launcher P2P fürs downloaden nutzen bzw. genutzt haben.
SWTOR ist mit etwa 27 GB nicht gerade winzig und da sind Erweiterungen wie das Huttenkartell glaub gar nicht mit drin.
Das heißt wenn sie das rigoros mit ihrer 10er Grenze handhaben, dann hast du gerade mal ein Drittel des Spiels runtergeladen und dann ist schon der Drosselhammer aktiv.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Also das mit Steam kann ich nicht beurteilen aber was SWTOR und WoW angeht (keine Ahnung ob es bei WoW noch aktuell ist) ist das nicht automatisch Humbug oder Flamerei.
> Fakt ist das beide Launcher P2P fürs downloaden nutzen bzw. genutzt haben.
> SWTOR ist mit etwa 27 GB nicht gerade winzig und da sind Erweiterungen wie das Huttenkartell glaub gar nicht mit drin.
> Das heißt wenn sie das rigoros mit ihrer 10er Grenze handhaben, dann hast du gerade mal ein Drittel des Spiels runtergeladen und dann ist schon der Drosselhammer aktiv.



Es wird aber ausdrücklich von Tauschbörsen gesprochen und diese Tauschbörsen haben hinterlassen bestimmte Adressen so viel ich weiß.
Damals war es glaub ich sogar Tiscali dessen User eine durchgängige Drosselung erleiden mussten, weil Tisacli schlichtweg diese bestimmten IPs gedrosselt hat.

Richtige Spiele Portale haben andere Connections und sind ausdrücklich nicht unter Sharing eingestuft.
Und wer dennoch Probleme haben sollte, soll sich bei denen melden und es wird gefixt.

Habe ich doch Link mit offizieller Aussage gepostet


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

Pst - tut nicht dem Kabel Deutschland Mitarbeiter wiedersprechen sonst geht eure leitung plötzlich nicht mehr


----------



## alu355 (29. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was du genommen hast aber nimm eindeutig nix mehr davon  ernsthaft so einen Absatz werde ich nicht ernst nehmen.



Wenn du diesen Absatz so schrecklich ernst nimmst, habe ich ihn entweder immer noch nicht krass und verrückt genug rübergebracht um den Sarkasmus im Text zu verdeutlichen.
 Oder ich sollte tatsächlich mein Gesöff weglegen...und auf dein Zeug umsteigen. 
Scheint ja bedeutend härter Stoff zu sein  



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Rest:
> Ja ich möchte ungern dass meine Netzstabilität beeinträchtigt wird wenn es Leute in meiner Region gibt die einfach wild am Saugen sind und andere darunter leiden müssten.
> Zum Glück hatte ich bisjetzt kaum Schwankungen was meine geschwindigkeit angeht weil ich permanent ~30k reinbekomme, aber das bedeutet nicht dass evtl andere
> weniger Glück haben.



Das bedeutet das die Infrastruktur bei dir gescheit ausgebaut ist - so wie sie sein sollte und nicht immer das Internet-Backbone knapp am Abgrund balancieren lassen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit "andere schwerwiegende Problemen" zu tun, sondern schlichtweg ganz blöde Netzauslastung auf Kosten anderer die bei jedem Provider dieser Welt genau so passieren wie bei KabelD.
> Vielleicht ist das auch ein notwendiger Schritt um ihre 100k Leitungen stabil zu erhalten?



"Technisch" möglich bei den Kabelnetzen - ohne nennenswerten Mehraufwand - sind 400 Mbit/s.
Wenn sie bei EuroDOCSIS 3.0 auch mal die Ausweitung des Frequenzbereichs im TV-Kabelnetz von 862 MHz auf 1 GHz ausführen, gibts auch höhere Datenraten.
Hinsichtlich dieser Fakten - wenn das ein notwendiger Schritt sein soll wie du es hier darstellst, dann gilt nicht nur wie schon gesagt das der Anbieter "ganz andere viel schwerwiegendere Probleme" hat, sondern eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von seinem eigenen Kerngeschäft aufbringt.
Klar, natürlich sie sind alle total über und ausgelastet, so sehr, daß KabelBW mir die 200 Mbit/s vor kurzem schmackhaft machen wollte, da ich ja schon ihre 150er habe.
Ihre Leitungen sind so unglaublich unter Last, daß KabelDeutschland einfach keine Wahl mehr hat und das hier maachen muß:

"Unsere Coax-Glasfaser-Technologie stößt mit dem aktuellen Entwicklungsschritt noch lange nicht an ihre Grenzen. Die Erhöhung der Download-Geschwindigkeit auf 200 MBit/s ist eine Momentaufnahme – im nächsten Jahr schrauben wir die Geschwindigkeit unserer Anschlüsse weiter nach oben. Mittelfristig streben wir Transferraten im Gigabit-Bereich an”, erklärt Lutz Schüler, CEO bei Unitymedia KabelBW in einer Pressemitteilung."

Der Link zu dem Artikel:
Unitymedia KabelBW bietet ab November 200 MBit/s im Kabelnetz | ITespresso.deITespresso.de


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> "Technisch" möglich bei den Kabelnetzen - ohne nennenswerten Mehraufwand - sind 400 Mbit/s.



Bitte lass uns nicht über die technische Machbarkeit reden dann hört es hier nämlich nie auf  

Technisch möglich ist sehr viel aber Stabilität ist weitaus wichtiger da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.
Bei mir sind auch technische 100k möglich ab letztem Jahr aber bis heute habe ich es nicht bestellt.

Warum? Weil ich nicht weiß wie "technisch möglich" die 100k in wirklichkeit sind.
Momentan habe ich Full Speed 32k und 0 Probleme.
Wenn ich mit 100k einen schlechteren Ping habe, paar mal im Monat die Verbindung spinnt und insgesamt nur 70 - 80k reinkommen
dann war das für mich kein so guter Deal.

Technisch möglich ist viel mehr heutzutage, aber eine massenhafte Stabilität ist weitaus wichtiger als die brachiale Power eines einzelnen bzw. wenn andere dadurch Nachteile haben wenn einige zu viel Power einnehmen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. Oktober 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung. Aber das ist schon frech. Gehört Kabel BW eigentlich zu denen?



Nein KabelBW und Unitymedia gehören zusammen, haben mit Kabel D nix zu tun.
Und mir ist bisher noch nix bekannt das Kabel BW sowas plant. (Glücklicherweise).

Ok, Rest gelöscht, alu355 hat es ja schon alles gut genug erklärt.


----------



## USA911 (29. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es bei PC-Games eine Rechtsabteilung, die sich nicht mal so einem Fall annehmen (Im Sinne von Beschreibung von rechten, möglichkeiten, etc... in Laiensprache) kann und aufklären kann, was die Mittel sind? Weil Grundgenommen muß der Vertrag ja von beiden Seiten erfüllt werden und es kann ja nicht sein das der Kunde das hinnehmen muß nach dem Motto "Nutze das Sonderkündigungsrecht oder schluck was wir machen". Denn den ärger und die Scherereien hat ja jetzt der kunde (Wechsel evtl schlechtere Vertragskonditionen, warten auf neuen Anschluß...) das Unternehmen verliert nur Kunden was erst im nächsten Quartalsbericht an den zahlen auffällt.


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Klar, natürlich sie sind alle total über und ausgelastet, so sehr, daß KabelBW mir die 200 Mbit/s vor kurzem schmackhaft machen wollte, da ich ja schon ihre 150er habe.
> Ihre Leitungen sind so unglaublich unter Last, daß KabelDeutschland einfach keine Wahl mehr hat und das hier maachen muß:




Wat, wie? Gibt es die nun doch schon?
Habe ich was verpasst?

Gerade deinen Link gelesen.
Da muss ich doch Morgen gleich mal bei KabelBW anrufen


----------



## Chronik (29. Oktober 2014)

Was denkt sich Telekom oder besser gesagt was denken sich alle Internet anbieter?

Flatrate bedeutet (kurz bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut): "dass ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung unabhängig von der Abnahmemenge zu einem Pauschalpreis verfügbar ist ..."

Bin Vodafone-Kunde und ich hoffe das sich die Idee eine Flatrate in der Datenmenge zu begrenzen, sich durch das Deutsche- (oder auch Europäische-) Recht nichtigt!


----------



## MadFox80 (30. Oktober 2014)

Die werden auch immer dreister...60GB sind an manchen Tagen nix, erst recht wenn DLC Tag oder Release ist von groesseren Spielen...dann kann man abends weahrend dein Content/DLC/wasauchimmer froehlich runterlaedt zum Zeitvertreib nicht auf youtube streamen?
Muss ich wohl doch wieder anfangen zu haekeln...


----------



## SDChaos (30. Oktober 2014)

lol Und ich bin froh das ich endlich nach zig Jahren mal ne 1,5 MB Leitung habe.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Meine 32k Leitung rennt seit über 3 Jahren zu 99% @ Full speed und ich zahle gerademal 30 €.
> 
> Noch nie war ich mit meinem Internet so wunschlos glücklich wie mit KabelD.



Genauso wie bei mir. Hatte noch nie was besseres.



alu355 schrieb:


> Also das mit Steam kann ich nicht beurteilen aber was SWTOR und WoW angeht (keine Ahnung ob es bei WoW noch aktuell ist) ist das nicht automatisch Humbug oder Flamerei.
> Fakt ist das beide Launcher P2P fürs downloaden nutzen bzw. genutzt haben.



Dann nimm das Häckchen im Launcher weg.


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Hauptproblem ist, das Internet ist in Deutschland zu günstig. (Allerdings Hausgemacht der Telekominikationsunternehmen)Denn über Jahre haben sich die anbieter eine Preisschlacht geleistet wer billiger sein kann und gleichzeitig schneller.... dadurch haben Sie es versäumt alleine das Netz auszubauen und das Merken sie jetzt nur Preisschraube anziehen geht halt nur selten von allen Unternehmen aus und wenn man den Preis nicht erhöhen kann, dann muß man halt die Liefermenge begrenzen.

Mich würde auch mal interesieren wie viele Kunden denn wirklich die volle versprochene Leistung/ Geschwindigkeit (ala "bis zu") bekommen und wieviele nicht.


----------



## Kratos333 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wir nutzen in drei Haushalten Kabel Deutschland 32000 seit einigen Jahren (Ich wohne in einem Dorf) und war froh überhaubt einer der wenigen bei uns in der umgebung zu sein der so ein schnelles Internet besitzt. Nun kommt Kabel Deutschland auf solche Ideen.

Es gibt bei uns nur Telekom und Kabel Deutschland zur auswahl. Telekom ist eh ein unternehmen das ich von grundaus meide weil sie unverschämt sind ohne ende. 

Nun weis ich auch nicht was ich machen soll. Wünsche mir schon seit gut zwei Jahren das KD bei uns DSL 100000 einfügt (für höheren upload speed damit ich auch mal in ruhe in besserer Qualität streamen kann) und nun sowas.

Echt toll wie KD und Telekom mit den Kunden umgeht.  Ich wette in paar Monaten kommt dann die möglichkeit sein Limit über eine höhere Monatliche gebühr zu erhöhen. Man bekommt den Hals einfach nicht voll!


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal interesieren wie viele Kunden denn wirklich die volle versprochene Leistung/ Geschwindigkeit (ala "bis zu") bekommen und wieviele nicht.



Also ich habe bei mir die KabelD 32m/bit immer. Hatte da noch nie Probleme, läuft seit 4 Jahren super rund und stabil.
Aber genauso gut gibt es bestimmt den anderen Fall. Egal von welchem Anbieter man gerade spricht.


----------



## azraelb (30. Oktober 2014)

Dann wird es wohl doch mal Zeit, zu unserem kleinen Städtischen Anbieter zu wechseln, der schon vor mehr als einem Jahr Glasfaser zu unserem Haus (und der Vermieter in meine Wohnung) gelegt hat.

Ist dann zwar fast doppelt so teuer, aber dafür habe ich 100m/bit ohne Begrenzung.

Denke zwar nicht, dass ich unter diese Sperre fallen würde, da ich kein Filesharing nutze, aber ich wollte aus Prinzip schon seit der Fusion mit Vodafon kündigen...


----------



## Merc2211 (30. Oktober 2014)

*Fakten?*



azraelb schrieb:


> Denke zwar nicht, dass ich unter diese Sperre fallen würde, da ich kein Filesharing nutze, aber ich wollte aus Prinzip schon seit der Fusion mit Vodafon kündigen...



Ich melde mich auch mal zu wort da ich jetzt 1-2 mal gelesen habe über bedenken das Vodafone auch drosselt?
Wenn jemand eine Quelle hat wo dies Faktisch beschrieben wird würde ich diese gerne sehen.

Das ein unternehmen "fusioniert" heißt nicht dass beide die selbe  Marketing/Managmentstrategien verfolgen, da es ja eine tochter firma  ist.

Vodafone selbst WIRBT mit nicht gedrosselten Internet

Die presse stelle hatte im April (Vodafone) bestätigt, dass nicht gedrosselt wird

Quelle: Wer drosselt? - Informationen deutscher Internetprovider zur Datendrosselung

Es war im Video die Rede von der Deutschen telekom die rede, ist das video vor 02.12.2013 produziert worden? 

Zitat: "*Die Telekom kippt die Drosselung im Festnetz für Bestandskunden.*
Am  5. Dezember 2013 wurde die Drossel-Klausel aus allen Festnetztarifen  ersatzlos gestrichen. Die entsprechende Volumen-Klausel in den  bisherigen Tarifen wird nicht angewendet. Sobald die angekündigten neuen  Verträge inkl. Volumenbegrenzung mit allen Details vorliegen, werden  die Informationen auf dieser Webseite entsprechend angepasst."
Quelle: Wer drosselt? - Informationen deutscher Internetprovider zur Datendrosselung ebenso bestätigt Telekom streicht Drosselung ab 5.12. aus allen DSL-Verträgen - teltarif.de News


----------



## Gandalf54 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bisher (im Flatrate-Zeitalter) hat mich Werbung bis hin zu kleinen Filmchen vor dem Film nicht sonderlich gestört, ich wusste die Zeit zu nutzen. Aber wenn es demnächst keine Flatrate mehr gibt, sondern jeder ab irgendeiner Datenmenge nachzahlen darf oder gedrosselt wird, dann kostet mich Werbung Geld oder frühere Drosselung. Ich will aber nicht für unbestellte Werbung zahlen müssen!
Kein Aufschrei?


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie Doomkeeper schon geschrieben hat: im Vertrag werden zwar 10GB angegen aber unternehmen tut Kabel Deutschland derzeit erst was ab 60GB am Tag. Und zumindest _das_ ist schonmal ein ganzer Batzen Daten, der sich legal pro Tag kaum verbrauchen lässt. Außer vielleicht professionell, aber dafür gibt es eigentlich sowieso andere Tarife.

Die einzige Gefahr die ich sehe ist, dass das Schule macht und die Datenmenge immer weiter reduziert wird, beziehungsweise auch auf Daten anderer Dienste angewendet wird. Zum Beispiel denen von Konkurrenten. Im Moment wäre das für mich also (noch) kein Aufreger. Wobei ich von KD aber nicht wirklich viel halte.

Ich hatte mich dort schonmal angemeldet, aber zum Glück noch innerhalb der Frist widerrufen. Denn netterweise gibt es hier noch einen anderen Anbieter der ohne Mindestlaufzeit (KD waren 24 Montate) und sogar noch günstiger anbietet. 

Außerdem ist eine Bekannte sowieso schlecht auf KD zu sprechen. Die arbeitet für Sky und hat daher deren gesamtes TV-Programm zur Verfügung. Eigentlich. Denn KD stellt sich quer und will extra Gebühren weil dadurch so viel Bandbreite geschluckt wird. Wenn ein Kabelfernsehbetreiber einem sogar das verfügbare Fernsehprogramm zusammenstreichen will...


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch KD und merke keinerlei Einschränkungen *bis jetzt* Was genau da dran ist werden wohl erst die nächsten Monate zeigen...

Allerdings bin ich nicht komplett informiert. Hier steh etwas über Drosselung von Altkunden. Was ist mit Kunden nach 2009? Werden die schon gedrosselt??? Ab 60 GB oder?


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (30. Oktober 2014)

Mit CyberGhost zeig ich denen und ihrer Drosselung ganz dezent den Mittelfinger!


----------



## Shikaar (30. Oktober 2014)

Hm wie schauts bei sowas mit Steam und dergleichen aus? Ich meine Games sind ja mittlerweile weit über die 10 GB hinaus...


----------



## Lorin1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Blöd. Aber solange wirklich nur Filesharing betroffen ist sind die meisten Gamer ja zumindest mal außen vor.
Wenn aber zB Käufe von Spielen (Steam/PSN/XBLive) gedrosselt würden... da würde mir der Kamm schwellen.
Das ist auch mein Hauptproblem mit der ganzen Drosselung, egal ob von KD oder TCOM. Wenn ich meine gekauften Inhalte nicht mehr herunterladen kann wird mir echt schwarz vor Augen.

Da müssen Lösungen gefunden werden, ohne das ein normaler Verbraucher mit dem einmaligen Download von GTA-V gleich einen ganzen Monat sein Internet auf "unbrauchbar" drosselt, oder mehrere Tage für den Download braucht.
Und von Wacherer/AmazonPrime/Netflix/Youtube will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.....


----------

